# Goat Cold Soars?



## treegod (Jun 16, 2011)

I have three goats which all have "cold sore" type things on their lips. One worse than the other two.

I'm still not sure about what's good/bad for goats, and I have a feeling it's got something to do with the broad bean plants they munched away at.

Two of them only have small sores at the corners of their mouths, but the big one has it all over, even affecting the nose. Anything I can do to help clear it up (and obviously I won't let them near broad beans again).


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

Could be / sounds like soremouth...

google it and look at some pictures to see...

you gotta treat it - it'll spread and be careful cause humans can get it too (as well as other animals)


----------



## poorboys (Jun 16, 2011)

x 2, neosporin will also help. wear gloves!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a good site with info:
http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/Soremouth.asp


----------



## treegod (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I 've had a look at the link, scary! I remember being told about orf as a kid but never really saw it, especially not such a bad case. I thought it was a bad reaction to the food we gave them.

Looking into ulcerative dermatosis and Staphylococcus dermatitis as well, which the link mentions. And I do have gloves somewhere...

I've been applying a propolis cream (without gloves, THAT'S going to change). Got a calendula cream and tea tree oil too.

What's neosporin?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 17, 2011)

Antibiotic ointment for us humanoids....I use it on goats all the time....well, the cheap Wal Mart version.


----------

